# Solved: PGP stencils for visio 2007



## hightek9 (Mar 31, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find PGP stenciils for Visio 2007 for free? I am in desparate need of it!!! Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What kind of stencils?

How about VisioCafe? Looks like they have a ton of stuff.

How about this site: http://visio.mvps.org/3rdparty.htm? They also seem to have a lot of choices.


----------



## hightek9 (Mar 31, 2009)

I found it! Thanks alot!


----------

